# a-16 rallies in DC to protest the WTO and IMF



## TN1989 (Mar 11, 2011)

HEY TO ALL YALL ALTERNATIVELY MINDED PUNKS! 
the a-16 rallies in DC to protest the WTO and IMF need your support! 
and if you dont care about the global politics of the world trade organization, their is another protest going on that same weekend in DC to rally for more environmentally friendly legislation. So please... come out and get rowdy. Also, the imf resistence organization has rented out a church for the protests so at least its a warm dry place to sleep for the weekend! Worried about not being able to get there? check out megabus.com they go through most major cities and you can get tickets for as cheap as five bucks. 
COME ONE COME ALL! REBELLION HERE REVOLUTION NOW! NO SYSTEM BUT THE ECOSYSTEM. and all that politically radical jazz.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Mar 11, 2011)

You...you lied to us! *sniff*


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 12, 2011)

i know you think that was funny, but it's just misleading and wastes people's time. topic title changed, and warning given.


----------



## ericafuckyea (Mar 25, 2011)

going to try to make it for this.


----------



## mandapocalypse (Mar 25, 2011)

Trying to make it.


----------



## AnarchistRon (Mar 26, 2011)

Damn...they should merge the two protests. It's one of the reasons the 99' protest in Seattle against the WTO produced such a great turn out, they attracted a wide array of dissenters into a single event. People need to learn to work together.


----------



## jaren (Mar 29, 2011)

I would love to go to this. Is there anyone driving into the city I could get a ride with?


----------



## ericafuckyea (Mar 29, 2011)

okay i'm definately going to be there. i'm leaving in afew days as soon as i get my id, have to make it from vegas. let's try and make this one count you guyssss, i'm tired of seeing everyone else in the world leading effective struggles against capitalist greed, we're at the center of it and have an obligation to fight back.


----------



## jaren (Apr 11, 2011)

K I know for sure I will be making it now! Can't wait this is much needed


----------

